# Mesquite countertop



## gman79 (Jul 8, 2016)

Finished another mesquite countertop, customer was very happy.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Very very nice, looks great!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I can see why they would be happy! Very nice!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Did you build the island too?


----------



## gman79 (Jul 8, 2016)

Fuelin said:


> Did you build the island too?


No, the customer actually built that herself.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful top!!


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

That is beautiful!! How did you finish it. 

I need to do an island and really like this look!!


----------



## High_Water (Jun 6, 2017)

Very nice. I've got a big stack of mesquite I've been wanting to mill into lumber but I just haven't had the chance yet, the little bit that I've messed I really like the looks of.


----------

